# Meter, cutters and boots



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Canadian Tire sells junk. You can buy your Knipex at Lowes or KMS. I think KMS has a sale on Wera drivers right now. I bought good Cofra boots at Mark's.

Hey, everything I recommended was European  .

Klein stuff is okay. You gotta start somewhere. Don't buy anything from HD unless it's Klein.

T5-1000 is a good knock around meter.

Don't be scared to walk into a wholesaler like Eecol or Westburne. Tell them you're an electrician and they will sell to you on a cash sale basis. Don't expect any deals from those ba$tards, though.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Those boots look like bedroom slippers. You don't really wear those, do you?


----------



## meggerman (Jan 14, 2008)

99cents said:


> Those boots look like bedroom slippers. You don't really wear those, do you?


Lmao! Bedroom slippers eh!? :laughing:

Guess I could say "true beauty is in the eye of the beholder"...Well yes, not the most flattering but sure as hell comfy! 

Thanks for all the tips though! I will definitely have a look at the stores you mentioned. Does Mark's sell slipper-type Cofra boots? 

Knipex are great tools so I will definitely have a look at Lowes and KMS. I used to have the Knipex Cobra water pump pliers and never had any problems with them.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Try Ebay.com for the tools.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

A lot of people like Red Wing boots...
http://www.redwingshoes.ca/

I'm in maintenance so I just got myself some black slippers at Walmart. I've never seen DeWalt boots but do live in my own little world and perhaps miss some of the good stuff going on out there.

For a phone (you didn't ask) I like the Nexus 5, 32GB (bang for the pound eh?)...
http://www.google.ca/nexus/5/


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

meggerman said:


> Lmao! Bedroom slippers eh!? :laughing:
> 
> Guess I could say "true beauty is in the eye of the beholder"...Well yes, not the most flattering but sure as hell comfy!
> 
> ...


Just giving you the ET initiation  . Welcome to the forum


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

These are the Cofra boots I bought at Mark's. After two years, they're still as good as new. Metal free is important to me. It doesn't conduct electricity and steel toes suck in cold weather.

Almost every electrician in BC ends up working in Alberta so you might want to prepare yourself for cold weather...

www.marks.com/shop/en/marks-marksde...ler”-8”-superlite-metal-free-work-boots-30377


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Look for the patch on the boot...









CSA in the green triangle: sole puncture protection, Grade 1 protective toe.

The white patch below it indicates soles provide resistance to electric shock.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Look for the patch on the boot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those the bedroom slippers you wear changing out smokies in the old folks homes, Dave :laughing: ?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Are those the bedroom slippers you wear changing out smokies in the old folks homes, Dave :laughing: ?


 and inside those guys are what really makes the boot like slippers.

A $500 pair of Custom Foot Orthotics. Actually closer to 6 by the time the initial work is done. You can transfer them to other shoes tho getting custom footwear weather you are working, square dancing  or whatever.

Back to the old folks... yep they look at me sideways. I tell them my boots and ladder are clean. No problem with carpet. Hardwood floor? I say the woods hard, not to worry. :laughing:

Actually I don't like to freak them out. I have a small carpet and when I go in I take the boots off, place the carpet, ladder on the carpet then go get the boots and carry them over. Then up the ladder. My boots actually do not enter their rooms with me in them.

So if you get a nice pair of boots (*heel of course*, - ladders you see) you don't have to pay a whole bunch for them. It's the inside stuff and you can't beat custom.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Most of what you find at Home Depot and Lowes in regards to tools is geared for the homeowner. Most supply houses stock better quality hand tools.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Terra boots.

Fluke meter.

Burndy cable cutters, hand held ratcheting variety. Klein pliers for everything else.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

For larger cables you can't beat the 4x4


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I use Terra boots, many(but not all) of their models are made in Canada.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

My last pair was Terra, was getting odd foot pain, switched to STC Duncan II. Best boots I have had yet. Comfortable, no pain, good on ladders and durable.


----------



## meggerman (Jan 14, 2008)

Spunk#7 said:


> Try Ebay.com for the tools.


Ebay is always a good place for buying and I will sure give 'em a go. I just need to find out exactly what I need first...



daveEM said:


> A lot of people like Red Wing boots...
> http://www.redwingshoes.ca/


Thanks for the tip! I will have a look at those...Lol, as for the random phone comment...I like the Samsung Galaxy S5 :thumbsup: 



99cents said:


> Just giving you the ET initiation . Welcome to the forum


Why thank you very much kind sir! 



99cents said:


> These are the Cofra boots I bought at Mark's. After two years, they're still as good as new. Metal free is important to me. It doesn't conduct electricity and steel toes suck in cold weather.


Those look like mountaineering boots! Could you please tell me what the requirements are regarding work boots here in Canada for construction sites? For example, does it have to cover your ankle? Does it have to have a metal plate in the sole to protect against nails? Buying boots without a metal toe cap would make sense against the cold but is it allowed on all construction sites? Back in the UK we were allowed to use DeWald shoes which incorporated the steel toe cap and metal sole plate. They were very comfortable although I preferred the extra ankle support while walking around on uneven terrain. Here is a link to the shoes: http://www.tuffshop.co.uk/dewalt-cutter-safety-trainer-boot-31753-p.asp



daveEM said:


> CSA in the green triangle: sole puncture protection, Grade 1 protective toe.
> 
> The white patch below it indicates soles provide resistance to electric shock.


Cool thanks daveEM I will make sure to check for those



jza said:


> Terra boots. Fluke meter. Burndy cable cutters, hand held ratcheting variety. Klein pliers for everything else.


 I like it! Straight and to the point. I will have look at those thanks for the info :thumbsup:



wendon said:


> For larger cables you can't beat the 4x4


Do you have a link for those? Are they a ratchet type?

Ok, so it seems that for *boots* I'm down to Red Wing, Cofra, Terra and STC Terra 2. Knipex and/or Klein *tools* and a Fluke *meter*. Time to start searching...


----------



## meggerman (Jan 14, 2008)

wendon, I just saw now that you posted a link for the cutters so please ignore my request for posting one. Funny, I started replying to all the posts and it showed daveEM's links but not yours. It was only after I posted my reply that I saw there was actually a link...


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

Boots: I consider Magnum the best brand ever. They make military footwear. They have a few models with composite caps. Or if you're not a military fan, definitely Terra, can't go wrong with that brand.

Meter: Fluke is the best brand around. I'd check places like ebay and amazon for best prices. As for a model, it really depends what you need it for.

Cutters: Cable cutters are great for BX, and thicker cables, but if you have a good pair of sidecutters you can get around without them. Klein tools is like a benchmark in America. Insulated kliein tools are hard to find (i guess i wasn't looking hard enough). Personally i really like Wiha. Their isulated tools seem thinner and lighter. 

Places like Home Depot and Canadian Tire are pretty pricey and don't carry much electrical stuff. Try to find an electrical supplier in your area, they should have all the tools.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Those Dewalt boots look nice and comfy. :thumbup:


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

:whistling2: boots?? :001_huh:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

AllWIRES said:


> :whistling2: boots?? :001_huh:



How do you climb ladders in them?


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Wirenuting said:


> How do you climb ladders in them?


 Poles instead of ladders.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Composite toes are fine as long as the boots have the green triangle.


----------



## kenstarr (Sep 10, 2013)

Wiha for nice screwdrivers, Klein for flat blade driver (chisel) and nut drivers, Knipex for all cutting and plier functions.
-Ken


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

meggerman said:


> Those look like mountaineering boots! Could you please tell me what the requirements are regarding work boots here in Canada for construction sites? For example, does it have to cover your ankle? Does it have to have a metal plate in the sole to protect against nails? Buying boots without a metal toe cap would make sense against the cold but is it allowed on all construction sites? Back in the UK we were allowed to use DeWald shoes which incorporated the steel toe cap and metal sole plate. They were very comfortable although I preferred the extra ankle support while walking around on uneven terrain. Here is a link to the shoes: http://www.tuffshop.co.uk/dewalt-cutter-safety-trainer-boot-31753-p.asp


I think a good work boot should be your first investment in footwear. That would be an 8" boot with toe and sole protection. I would consider a safety shoe kind of a secondary thing, something you might throw on if you're doing light duty work.

Full blown work boots might look cumbersome to you but they're not. I have worn them since I entered the trade. I don't feel right if I'm not wearing them.

Since you haven't landed a job yet, my advice is to buy a good boot, not a hiker style or a shoe. It doesn't matter if sole and ankle protection are required, you should be buying good boots for your own protection. Anybody who has bashed an ankle knows what I'm talking about. It freakin' hurts!


----------



## meggerman (Jan 14, 2008)

AllWIRES said:


> :whistling2: boots?? :001_huh:


Lol, I hope that was not a selfie you took??? :laughing:


99cents, V-Doug, kenstarr and all the others members who gave advice, thank you very much :thumbsup:


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

I think boots are a highly personal item, but since I can't stop talking up mine to anyone that asks, I might as well drop it in this thread as well. I got a pair of Carolinas from a local outfitter, which are not insulated (I just do CW work) and are easily the most comfortable boots I have ever put on. They have steel shanks which are great for excess ladder work, but do not have steel toe, which is good from an excess mass POV.

Not sure what your exact use will be, but I echo the idea above about not cheaping out on footwear. I personally will not even consider work boots that cost less than 200 USD, as I am a stickler of you get what you pay for.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

That fluke meter is fine, you can probably find it from any electrical supply house.

You can just buy boots from any dept. store. Right now I use a timberland pro but plan to get something lighter next time. Try macys or what not (if they have that in canada).

As for those cable cutters, good luck. Only place I can find them is ebay, shipped from hong kong. Search for 150mm cable cutter, shell st606 brand.


----------



## meggerman (Jan 14, 2008)

nbb said:


> I personally will not even consider work boots that cost less than 200 USD, as I am a stickler of you get what you pay for.


 I totally agree with you nbb. It really frustrates me when cheap tools fail and you end up having to buy again. In the end it actually works out more expensive...




samc said:


> As for those cable cutters, good luck. Only place I can find them is ebay, shipped from hong kong. Search for 150mm cable cutter, shell st606 brand.


 I searched around a little and found this shop in Montreal: http://www.abra-electronics.com/products/200%2d013-Pro's-Kit-8"-Cable-Cutters--.html. I see they make them in 6, 8 and 10 inch and I will definitely buy myself another pair(s)...

Next week I will visit both Lowes and KMS to stock up on tools. If they don't have any of those cable cutters, I will buy online at ABRA. I used to have a pair of side cutters, although after using those small cable cutters, I hardly ever used it again. The cable cutters were super sharp - if you look closely to the tip, there is a small half round (on each blade) hole which is perfect for stripping general-use cables like 10, 12 and 14 gauge. By folding the blades all the way backwards, you could use them as a knife. I even stripped the thick black insulation off steel wired armored cables (SWA) with those :thumbsup:


----------



## Gob Bluth (Jul 26, 2014)

I will never buy another pair of Red Wing boots. I paid $300 for a pair on the first day of July and they are already coming apart. If I ever get off work during their business hours, I'm going to see if they'll take them back or replace them. On the other side, I had a pair of $100 Justin boots that lasted three years.


----------



## Wirenut951 (Aug 3, 2014)

as far as boots I highly recommend Timberland Titan series safety toe. Most comfortable boots I have worn, no break in period needed and they are very durable.


----------

